# Land/dock cart - what do you use?



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm looking to upgrade my portable land cart or trolley, or whatever you call it. I use it when walking to shops, and for generally moving stuff on/off the boat. I've used this thing for years now, mainly b/c it stores small AND I got it for free:










It's not very durable, has tiny wheels, and doesn't carry a large load, but it is light and folds down to a small size.

What do you use when going ashore? I'd like to get something that is more durable, and that carries a larger load. But I still need something that will store on the boat in a fairly small space. Thoughts? Recommendations?


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Lightweight
Compact storage
Large wheels = goodness
Ability to strap/haul fuel/water containers
Backpackable/strapable when carried empty a plus
80 lb+ reliable carry capacity

Good post

There are also convertible mini wagons


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

RegisteredUser said:


> Lightweight
> Compact storage
> Large wheels = goodness
> Ability to strap/haul fuel/water containers
> ...


Yes, your list about covers it :smile

I'm considering one of those wagons; the ones with large wheels. They look like they'd carry a big load, but I'm a bit concerned about the storage space required on board.

Something like this:


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Might save some bucks and get a folding radioflyer from toys r us. Havent tried it myself, just an idea. Of course i always have a stroller on hand, get the kid to walk and load groceries in the stroller


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Arcb said:


> Might save some bucks and get a folding radioflyer from toys r us. Havent tried it myself, just an idea. Of course i always have a stroller on hand, get the kid to walk and load groceries in the stroller


Funny&#8230; I had to look up what a "radioflyer" is. Guess you can tell who's the parent and who's not 

Yes, that looks good too. Again, I think it's the folded-down size that may be the challenge.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

MikeOReilly said:


> Yes, your list about covers it :smile
> 
> I'm considering one of those wagons; the ones with large wheels. They look like they'd carry a big load, but I'm a bit concerned about the storage space required on board.
> 
> ....


Minimum would be a sleeve bearings in the wheels.
Packed shipping size should give a good indication/hint of space needed.


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

The marinas in this part of the world have wagons, carts, wheelbarrows, or something similar. Is it not like that elsewhere?


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

paulinnanaimo said:


> The marinas in this part of the world have wagons, carts, wheelbarrows, or something similar. Is it not like that elsewhere?


Some, but not all.

Mostly I avoid marinas. Dingy ashore to do the shopping. This is why compact is a high priority. Easier to store on the mothership, but also easier to transport in a dingy.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Mike, I use a Rock"N"Roller musician's cart, which folds flat and stores easily in any small space (about 48 X 15 inches). I added a top shelf, which makes are very usable for both my music gear when I was working, and the boat when I just need to haul some stuff from the car to the boat and there is no dock carts available.










Gary


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

MikeOReilly said:


> Funny&#8230; I had to look up what a "radioflyer" is. Guess you can tell who's the parent and who's not
> 
> Yes, that looks good too. Again, I think it's the folded-down size that may be the challenge.


I'm no parent but knew what a radio flyer is. Must of been called something different up north?

I have not done much cruising but almost every marina i have been to has a cart of some sort. I can't imagine having to load a boat without one but can't imagine having to store an cart like this onboard.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

MikeOReilly said:


> Some, but not all.
> 
> Mostly I avoid marinas. Dingy ashore to do the shopping. This is why compact is a high priority. Easier to store on the mothership, but also easier to transport in a dingy.


Do you carry a folding bike for onshore transport?


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Not every marina I've been in has carts. Sometime to get to the marina a ferry is ride is required. Have had something like this on the boat for 20 years. 10 cases of beer easy...

https://www.amazon.com/Finether-Fol...2483790&sr=8-3&keywords=2+wheel+cart+aluminum


----------



## seabeau (Oct 5, 2014)

MikeOReilly said:


> Yes, your list about covers it :smile
> 
> I'm considering one of those wagons; the ones with large wheels. They look like they'd carry a big load, but I'm a bit concerned about the storage space required on board.
> 
> Something like this:


Mike: I have one very similar to that one, except mine has two front wheels. The box it came in measured 8"X20"X 30". The wheels on mine I believe are also removable, which would make it even more compact, although I have never removed them. I can easily transport three 5 gal. rectangular containers of fuel, although I did add a piece of 3/16" thick plywood to the bottom for a stiffener when carrying these heavy loads. It stated weight capacity is 100 lbs.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I use one of these:
















The one that I have does not have the "pistol" handles. It takes up very little room.

Spec's say it will carry 400lbs.

[EDIT] Now that I followed the link that @aeventyr60 shared, I see that I have the blue one that he referenced.









176lb capacity - which is good enuf' for me.


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

seabeau said:


> Mike: I have one very similar to that one, except mine has two front wheels. The box it came in measured 8"X20"X 30". The wheels on mine I believe are also removable, which would make it even more compact, although I have never removed them. I can easily transport three 5 gal. rectangular containers of fuel, although I did add a piece of 3/16" thick plywood to the bottom for a stiffener when carrying these heavy loads. It stated weight capacity is 100 lbs.


Folding Mac Wagon, it sounds like. I've got one as well, save mine has a load limit of 150 lbs, and I've put 200 in it.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions folks. What do you like, and more importantly, what do you dislike or would improve, with your current choice?

I like the moving cart style mentioned by aeventyr60 & eherlihy for the compactness, but it doesn’t seem as versatile as the wagon style. Not sure if the thee-wheel version of these Mac wagons are better or worse than the four wheel. The three is more expensive, and they seem bigger.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

jephotog said:


> Do you carry a folding bike for onshore transport?


Sorry jephotog, missed responding to your question. No, we don't carry any bikes. Although they would be handy at times, we'd be hard-pressed to store them on board. We walk, or take public transit/taxis when we go ashore. Actually, at least 1/2 the time we're offered rides from local sailors when we need to get to the grocery stores. Boaters are always incredibly helpful.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06X9CP53T/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I ordered one of the above.
The wagons are nice, but bulkier and heavier than I wanted.
All a compromise....

Seems like 40 manufacturers are knocking each other off on these folders. ...


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I love the compact nature of these carts RU. And they look pretty durable. I wonder about the versatility though. I assume you’d need some sort of strapping or container system to carry a lot of small items like groceries


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

MikeOReilly said:


> I assume you'd need some sort of strapping or container system to carry a lot of small items like groceries


They are fairly prevalent here in the states. We call it a "cardboard box." You get them at, among other places, Costco.:devil


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

MikeOReilly said:


> I love the compact nature of these carts RU. And they look pretty durable. I wonder about the versatility though. I assume you'd need some sort of strapping or container system to carry a lot of small items like groceries


Light duffels bags deployed and tied/strapped on. Take 3, use 1, 2 or all 3 when shopping.
Maybe a folding milk crate too...

I plan for bags and jerry cans.
Light backpack for days not seriously shopping....tablet, etc.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

35 steps downhill to the boat on deck-steps through the woods.
no cart works down them.

Couple of times I'd have killed for a way to cart my outboard down the steps.

I should add that I have to roll my "racing" sails, and there is no room on the docks, I have to scale ALL the steps to roll my sails... so I get LOTS of exercise during sailing season (besides my elbow lifting beer).


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

SailingUphill said:


> 35 steps downhill to the boat on deck-steps through the woods.
> no cart works down them.
> 
> Couple of times I'd have killed for a way to cart my outboard down the steps.
> ...


Cheap wood skid on continuous rope loop.


----------



## seabeau (Oct 5, 2014)

I think the five most important aspects of a transport cart of the type that I have are #1 Open and closed size, # 3 Weight capacity #3 Wheel/tire composition, #4 Wheel/Tire width, #5 Cart movement restraint, ie wheel locks/chocks. My cart has narrow, solid rubber tires, great on smooth hard surfaces like docks, sidewalks. Not so good(bad) on sand or cobblestones of which I have both. My rear wheels also have wheel locks, which I also like and have used on occasion.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Can't have mini airport luggage wheels.
Wagons rule in big shopping and heavy cargo use.
Folding hand trucks/carts rule for storage.
Alum rules for weight, rust resistance.

I think you stay well under stated weight capacity if wanted for extended/years cruising. 

It's not rocket science, but we tend to pick gnat hairs when planning...


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Quite the dilemma… 

I like the vertical moving-type carts for their ease of storage, durability and simplicity. They would be great for large single items like fuel/water jerry cans, but not so great for hauling a load of groceries (lots of little items. For this they would require the use of additional boxes or bags strapped on. 

I like the wagon style for the built in container, making it easy to haul groceries, in addition to bigger, single items. But even the best ones will be a challenge to store on my smallish boat — not impossible, but it would take up valuable storage space. 

What to do, what to do...


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

eherlihy said:


> They are fairly prevalent here in the states. We call it a "cardboard box." You get them at, among other places, Costco.:devil


Yes, and on big provisioning days everything goes into boxes at the grocery store. Much easier to handle then the proverbial plastic bags that are the standard way of packing in Asia. I can stack a lot of boxes on my little cart. Also have several canvas tote bags like these..for the smaller items and day to day shopping epeditions. I have an LL Bean tote bag that's been on the boat for 25 years...it's seen it's fair share of work. A good investment for you guys...

Boat and Tote, Open-Top - LL Bean Intl


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

I use other people. Far easier to maneuver.


----------

